# Newbie



## SpursUpSmoker (Sep 13, 2019)

Hello Everyone!  Thanks for the opportunity to join the smoking community!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 13, 2019)

Welcome from East TN. Glad to have you join the fun


----------



## creek bottom (Sep 13, 2019)

Welcome from NW PA! Great place with lots of great people and lots of great info...


----------



## knifebld (Sep 13, 2019)

Welcome from Valleyfield, QC!


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 13, 2019)

Welcome from Wisconsin.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Sep 13, 2019)

Welcome from Middle TN!


----------



## kruizer (Sep 13, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 13, 2019)

welcome from northeast pa


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 14, 2019)

Welcome to the fun, glad to have ya join up.

Chris


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 14, 2019)

Welcome, you joined the most knowledgeable people in the smoking field. I have learned a lot in a short amount of time.
Have questions, this is your crew. Oh, they (we) love pictures of smokes/cooks...


----------

